# Tour über Feld- und Atzelberg -erste Guideversuche-



## Crazy-Racer (28. September 2006)

Wir, dh mein Kumpel der iggi und ich, wollen für euch am kommenden Samstag den 30.09. eine nette kleine Tour über den Atzel und den Feldberg führen. Geplant sind ca. 40km mit ca. 1200hm, bei bedarf steht gegen Ende noch die Option einen Minischlenker dranzuhängen. 
Ich weiß, es ist kurzfristig, aber ich hoffe das sich trotzdem ein paar finden die sich erbarmen mit uns zu fahren, ist unser erster Guide versuch.
Achso, Bilderservice und knackige Anstiege + schöne Trails sind inklusive  
LMB Eintrag ist unten gepostet, vom zweiten Guide (der, der einmal am Hofheim dabei war)
Weiter Infos und Bilder folgen morgen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (28. September 2006)

Uhrzeit passt, an dem Tag muss ich noch sehen, aber bin gerne dabei


----------



## caroka (29. September 2006)

Ich vertraue mich gerne Eurer Leitung an und bin mir sicher wirklich knackige Trail geboten zu bekommen . Kann ich die auch fahren? 
Ich kann nur nicht sicher zusagen, da im Moment alles etwas unrund bei mir verläuft. Deshalb sehe ich von einem lmb Eintrag erst mal ab. 
Freue mich, wenn es bei mir klappt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. September 2006)

hier noch mal en paar daten....
ca.1200hm  35-40km


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

stand zwar schon drin, aber doppelt hält besser

hier mal ein paar Bilder



























@ caroka: die Trails sind für jeden Fahrbar, nur die Geschwindigkeit wird etwas variiern  ist aber alles kein Problem, ihr habt einen Guide vor und einen Hinter euch und etwas schwerere Pasagen werden wir vorher ankündigen.Das auf jeden gewartet wird versteht sich von selbst, jeder braucht nur so schnell zu fahren wie er/sie es grad noch so packt


----------



## lister_yu (29. September 2006)

hallo

bin neu im rhein-main gebiet und würde gerne bei eurer tour mitfahren. dann bis morgen um 14.00uhr.

könnt ihr mir den treffpunkt bitte noch einmal genauer beschreiben (wie ich den finde?). vielen dank.


----------



## Mr.Cube (29. September 2006)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hier noch mal en paar daten....
> ca.1200hm  35-40km



Hallo,

ich würde gerne mitfahren. Morgen 14.00 Uhr wird allerdings für mich etwas knapp. Ich komme aus Fischbach. Wenn es klappt, würde ich mich mit Euch am besten in der Nähe vom Atzelberg treffen. Wenn du mir eine Handynummer per PM schicken, würde ich vorher mal durchfunken, wenn es klappt. Ich trage mich deshalb auch nicht beim LMB ein.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

@ Mr. Cube:
Beim Atzelberg erst einzusteigen macht mMn eher wenig Sinn, weil die Tour dann schon zum großteil gefahren ist. Auch lässt sich sehr schwer abschätzen wann wir am Atzelberg sind.
Fischbach ist vom Treffpunkt nur 15km weit weg, wirst du schon packen 
@lister yu: weißt du wie du bis Heftrich kommst? Aus welcher Richtung kommst du nach Heftrich rein? Idstein? Esch? Kröftel? Lenzhahn?
Wenn du das nicht weißt, dann sag mir einfach wie der Ort heißt in dem du wohnst, dann sage ich dir von wo aus du nach Heftrich kommst


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

Wie schauts aus Leute? Will denn sonst keiner mitfahren


----------



## prozak (29. September 2006)

ich würd' gerne. nur die uhrzeit passt bei mir leider gar nicht. werd' den vormittag nutzen  
nächstes mal gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

wie komme ich am besten mit dem RMV dahin
grüßele


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

öhm, ich würde sagen S2 bis Niedernhausen und da hole ich dich am Bahnhof ab


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

super können wir machen um welche Uhrzeit treffen wir uns, Zug kommt immer ganze und halbe stunde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

na dann lieber ganze std. Vom Bahnhof sind es ca. 20mins bis Lenzhahn und dann noch ein Trail und ein zwei kms bis zum Treffpunkt.
Oder ich spreche mich mit meinem Kollegen ab das wir uns evt kurz verspäten, dann reicht auch ne halbe vorher.
Ich schick dir morgen nochmal ne PN, wann musst du es spätestens wissen?


----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

so 1 Stunde vor Abfahrt könnte nicht schaden...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. September 2006)

Dann fahr so, das du um 13Uhr in Niedernhausen bist. Ich warte dann da auf dich, wir finden uns schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (29. September 2006)

ok, ich bin dann um 13 am Bahnhof.
dann kann ich gleich mal meine Gabel gegenchecken


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2006)

ein Mitfahrer!!!  vllt noch welche?? *g*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2006)

So, gelandet, geduscht und aufgewärmt. Die Bilder gibts nach dem essen...und dann wir der Durchschlag von vorhin geflickt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. September 2006)

war eine gelungene tour bis auf den verfahrer....    die guiden wir  nochmal!! aber dann richtig ohne verfahrer un vllt etwas ausgeweiteter


----------



## arkonis (30. September 2006)

stimmt, war eine gelungene tour mal sehen wie die fotos sind, es sind doch schon einige geworden  
aber das nächste mal müssen wir das vor einbruch der Dunkelheit schaffen oder Licht mitnehmen. Ich bin tausend Ängste gestorben  immer hin den Zug rechtzeitig geschaft


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2006)

Ja, das Gewitter zum Schluss hätte nicht sein müssen. Wären wir pünktlich los gefahren und uns keine Verfahrer geleistet hatten wir es locker geschafft  aber schön das du trotzdem noch gut Zuhause angekommen bist.
werde mich dann mal ans Bilder hochladen machen


----------



## lister_yu (30. September 2006)

hi

wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber map24.de hat mir eine route vorgeschlagen und ich kann immer noch nicht sagen, wo ich da gelandet bin und wie ich da jemals ans ziel hätte kommen sollen, sorry.
vielleicht geht es sich vor dem winter (*brrr*) noch einmal aus.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. September 2006)

Ja, wir haben gewartet bis 14:25Uhr. Dann mussten wir los, sonst wären wir noch mehr in die Dunkelheit gekommen als so schon.

So, hier sind einige der Bilder
Ziel anvisieren



Verpflegungsstop 



Bergaufstrampeln







Gute Laune



einer der Trails



gefahren sind wir auch auf ihnen





und dann gings mit viel guter Laune die Skipiste hoch





oben erst mal ein Gruppenfoto 



Trails wieder runter





zu sehr laufen lassen - Snakebite hinten bei mir




so, das wars.
War ne schöne Tour die sicher bald nochmal wiederholt wird, wenn leider wohl nicht mehr bei solch schönem Wetter.


----------



## Arachne (1. Oktober 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben gewartet bis 14:25Uhr. Dann mussten wir los, sonst wären wir noch mehr in die Dunkelheit gekommen als so schon....



Äääh, von 14:25 Uhr bis in die Dunkelheit!?!?!?!?  Wieviele Kilometer seid ihr gefahren? Wenn die ursprünglichen Kilometerangaben stimmen, wären das ja fast Hofheimer Verhältnisse!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Oktober 2006)

ja also von der Alteburg in Heftrich waren es ca 37km  hat nur so lange gedauert, da wir halt viel pausen hatten (Fotos un Platten wbei der Platten im gegensatz zu den fotos kaum zeit gekostet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Oktober 2006)

Fahrzeit habe ich 3:10h auf 51km mit 1170hm.
Allerdings hatte ich ja den Markus noch vom Bahnhof abgeholt (11km/29min)
Wir haben wirklich viel zu viele Pausen gemacht 
1920 bin ich hier wieder gelanden - das war ja ewig.


----------



## arkonis (1. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Äääh, von 14:25 Uhr bis in die Dunkelheit!?!?!?!?  Wieviele Kilometer seid ihr gefahren? Wenn die ursprünglichen Kilometerangaben stimmen, wären das ja fast Hofheimer Verhältnisse!



wir haben aber auch die besonders schweren Passagen mehrmals probiert, solange bis es ging oder klar war das 40 % Steigung zu viel sind


----------

